

Barcode APIs - davidjhamp
http://www.davidhampgonsalves.com/2012/11/UPC-EAN-Product-Databases-API-s

======
juliangamble
There are some great examples of using book barcode loopups in Excel here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3903731/book-list-
getting...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3903731/book-list-getting-book-
details-from-amazon-using-excel-vba-barcode-lookups/13517774#13517774)

------
andrewcooke
so they are all wonderful?

i guess you have to see what the omissions are (some aren't praised for their
documentation, for example, so presumably it sucks). but why not write reviews
that are critical in places?

[andrew cooke: convincing americans to be less pleasant since 1967]

~~~
davidjhamp
They do all sound pretty positive, but mostly because I omitted the lower
quality API's so its not an exhaustive list. That being said, you are right
and I'll go back and fill in the negative parts.

~~~
karolisd
What are the limitations of each? I was reading somewhere that Amazon won't
let you use its product API on mobile devices.

------
wrath
Not quite open, but Linkshare and commission junction also have good APIs if
you're an approved reseller. If you want to advertise products from a
particular retailer you can usually get their catalogue.

------
curtisspope
dont forget supermarketapi.com

